# What's your favourite recipe from:The Great Big Cookie Book By Hilaire Walden?



## bakerboy13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to ChefTalk.com and I would like to know: 
1. Does anybody apart from me own The Great Big Cookie Book By Hilaire Walden? 
2. Since I've only been cooking for a while, can anyone suggest particularly good recipes and give some hints and tips? 


P.S: It's father's day and I've forgotten to buy my dad a present. Any recipes that will wow him? 

Any recipes MUST be in metric measurements. 
Also ingredients must be available to purchase from the UK. 

Thanks 
Bakerboy13


----------

